# Cement Laundry Tub _ Paintable?



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

Maybe look into one of those epoxy garage floor painting kits? I know Rustoleum makes one that includes everything you need.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Check your local paint stores for water based pure acrylic latex paint. This is the type used for waterproofing concrete.


----------

